# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Does a dream about a deceased relative on the phone mean their trying to contact you?

## theAqua

I'm not sure. I had a dream that my grandmother was on the phone standing near my sister and I. Today is my sister's birthday. Do u think that would be my grandmother trying to tell my sister happy b-day or is it all nonsense?

----------


## JoannaB

It could be your grandmother wishing your sister happy birthday, if that is what you believe, no one can prove that is wrong, and it may be right.  :smiley: 

It could also be that your subconscious is thinking on the occasion of a birthday in your family about the cycle of life and death, we were born and we all shall die some day. Or you might just be wishing your grandma could be there with you to celebrate to make this family celebration even more special.

Whichever reason seems most right to you is ultimately the best interpretation because it is your dream, and you know more about it than we do.

----------


## realdealmagic

_*Moved to Dream Interpretation_

----------


## SouthernBelle82

I know over time with my dreams I've learned when I'm having different dreams.  I have had visitation dreams from relatives before.  I've come to realize there's a certain look about them that's different from other dreams I have.  If you keep having these dreams I'm sure you'll figure it out for you too like I have over time.  It's often believed that spirits can communicate to us easier in dream state (don't ask me how it works cause I haven't figured it out either) so perhaps if you want and feel comfortable you can tell your relatives they can communicate that way with you especially if you're good at remembering things from your dreams.  In the end you're always going to be the best judge of what type of dream it is and what symbols in the dream mean to you. For ex if I saw that dream I would definitely think so because every yr on my birthday my grandma would call and talk to me a good little bit (she did everyone in the family)  and that would just jump right out at me. I hope that makes sense.

----------

